# Smoant charon opinion



## Bear_Vapes (19/6/17)

I need a new mod and was considering the smok al85 as I vape at below 50w mostly. But I waited to see what new comes out before I buy it. Came across the smoant charon seems like a solid mod. Does anyone own one to advise me?

Im looking for something with dual batteries, good battery life as im coming from an ipower and istick 200w QC but im most worried about balanced charging as im only able to buy a charger the month after.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (19/6/17)

I owned one and I can tell you it is a solid well built mod. It fires instantly and never had any issues. I would say go for it. I am actually thinking of getting another one.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bryce (19/6/17)

brilliant mod my friend has won very reliable and ja it fire instant looks great and feels of very good quality i say if u can get won go for it man amazing mod


----------



## Bear_Vapes (19/6/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I owned one and I can tell you it is a solid well built mod. It fires instantly and never had any issues. I would say go for it. I am actually thinking of getting another one.


Can it do onboard charging?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (19/6/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Can it do onboard charging?


Never charge my batteries through the mod so can't answer that. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaDog (19/6/17)

I have the Battlestar and can confirm that the build quality is tops with Smoant products. Even the battery connecters have good spring travel, which is usually a pain point with wismec products. The 510 is also pretty good at the price point. While the mod fires instantly in power mode, there is a noticeable lag in temp mode - and the battlestar cannot receive firmware updates. Not sure about Charon though... If I were to choose between Smoant or Wismec, I'd go Smoant.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (19/6/17)

From the manufacturers website:

*Main features of Charon TC Mod*
1. Size: 91mm(H)*25mm(W)*53mm(L)
2. Take 2 X 18650 battery
3. Material: Zinc alloy & High quality leather 
4. VW Mode power range: 1-218W
5. Temperature Control Mode support Ni200 Nickel, Titanium, Stainless Steel, Ni-chrome and TCR(Temperature Coefficient of Resistivity) 
6. TC temperature range: 200-600℉/ 100-300℃
7. Support resistance low to 0.1ohm
8. Firmware Upgradable
9. Magnetic back cover, be easy to replace the battery
10. Can be charging through usb port 
11. Weight(Without batteries): 195g
12. Low Resistance Protection
13. Over-time Protection
14. Reverse Polarity Protection
15. Overheating Protection
16. Color : Copper/ Golden/ Black/ Stainless Steel/ Hell's Angel/ Thor's Hammer/Brazing Skull/ Evil Wolf/ Camo colors Available

*Smoant Charon TC 218 Mod Package includes:*
1X Smoant Charon TC 218 Mod
1X Usb data line 
1X User Manual - See more at: http://www.smoant.com/charon-218w-dual-18650-upgradeable-tc-mod/index.html#sthash.nem5C5BJ.dpuf

Looks like a really good device from the write up. Good looking as well. You would need to buy a set of 2 brand new batteries to use as a married pair in the mod to ensure balanced draw on each. 

I would go for it if it were not for my new years resolution to not buy any mods in 2017.

Regards


----------



## MaddyJ (17/7/17)

Have a bit of an issue with my Charon. Last night the device fired my kylin with a reading on 0.00 ohms. Result was instantly burnt coils. The device now permanently reads 1.09ohms without a tank attached. Pressing the fire button i just get "device too hot". I removed batteries and let device stand overnight but same issue. No matter what tank i put on, the same thing happens. I've also tried another set of batteries and same issue. Device is only 2 weeks old  Anyone know a fix? Any way to factory reset/upgrade firmware?


----------



## Andre (17/7/17)

MaddyJ said:


> Have a bit of an issue with my Charon. Last night the device fired my kylin with a reading on 0.00 ohms. Result was instantly burnt coils. The device now permanently reads 1.09ohms without a tank attached. Pressing the fire button i just get "device too hot". I removed batteries and let device stand overnight but same issue. No matter what tank i put on, the same thing happens. I've also tried another set of batteries and same issue. Device is only 2 weeks old  Anyone know a fix? Any way to factory reset/upgrade firmware?


I would return it to the vendor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RobMcMaster (17/7/17)

MaddyJ said:


> Have a bit of an issue with my Charon. Last night the device fired my kylin with a reading on 0.00 ohms. Result was instantly burnt coils. The device now permanently reads 1.09ohms without a tank attached. Pressing the fire button i just get "device too hot". I removed batteries and let device stand overnight but same issue. No matter what tank i put on, the same thing happens. I've also tried another set of batteries and same issue. Device is only 2 weeks old  Anyone know a fix? Any way to factory reset/upgrade firmware?



I hope this is a unique issue because I just got mine on friday... And here I was being concerned about my 510 plate being a tiny bit high.

Best of luck getting this resolved. I agree with Andre. Take it back to the vendor.


----------



## RainstormZA (2/4/18)

MaddyJ said:


> Have a bit of an issue with my Charon. Last night the device fired my kylin with a reading on 0.00 ohms. Result was instantly burnt coils. The device now permanently reads 1.09ohms without a tank attached. Pressing the fire button i just get "device too hot". I removed batteries and let device stand overnight but same issue. No matter what tank i put on, the same thing happens. I've also tried another set of batteries and same issue. Device is only 2 weeks old  Anyone know a fix? Any way to factory reset/upgrade firmware?


I would deffo return it - my Battlestar also became faulty and I returned it after 3 weeks. 

Now I have the Cylon, seems pretty solid and I love the battery door hatch, makes it so easy to pop batteries in/out quickly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I would deffo return it - my Battlestar also became faulty and I returned it after 3 weeks.
> 
> Now I have the Cylon, seems pretty solid and I love the battery door hatch, makes it so easy to pop batteries in/out quickly.



Cylon is a awesome device. Feels solid in hand, simple to operate as aposed to the sx chipsets and for the price its a no brainer.
One of my best buys for 2018 so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (2/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I would deffo return it - my Battlestar also became faulty and I returned it after 3 weeks.
> 
> Now I have the Cylon, seems pretty solid and I love the battery door hatch, makes it so easy to pop batteries in/out quickly.


Sorry to hear that you have had a bad experience with the Charon, it was my first dual battery mod and is still going strong in its new home with a work colleague, I miss it. Maybe I will invest in one again, it really was one of my favorites, and was eventually replaced with a Therion, my new daily driver. Take it back, and all the luck with a new replacement.


----------



## Humbolt (3/4/18)

Watch Jai Haze's review on the Charon to get another perspective. I just bought the Cylon and so far, I am very happy with it. Only thing that bothers me is that the efficiency is not all that great compared to my VooPoo drag. with my Drag, I get about 10 - 20% more battery life with the same tank and same build vaping at the same wattage using the same batteries. I'm sure the Charon will be the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (3/4/18)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I need a new mod and was considering the smok al85 as I vape at below 50w mostly. But I waited to see what new comes out before I buy it. Came across the smoant charon seems like a solid mod. Does anyone own one to advise me?
> 
> Im looking for something with dual batteries, good battery life as im coming from an ipower and istick 200w QC but im most worried about balanced charging as im only able to buy a charger the month after.


Smoat makes I believe 3 different types of the Charon. I own the semi regulated version and I love it.It is nice looking and well built and outright performs. It is the only piece of equipment by Smoant I own but have heard good things about their mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reddy_D (3/4/18)

I own 2 smoant mods. The battlestar and the charon ts. Both are brilliant mods. The battlestar is my daily mod and haven't had a single issue with it. 

The charon i recently purchased but so far, seems to be a great mod. Very easy to use and built extremely well. 

Smoant imo, makes awesome mods!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

